
Npm's new search scores code quality and maintenance - atduarte
http://blog.npmjs.org/post/154912817335/better-search-is-here
======
nodesocket
Nice this is great. The original npm search was super frustrating. Typically
it involved a process of searching for keywords and then opening up dozens of
tabs and finding the package that solved my need, looking at GitHub stars, and
verifying it was actively maintained.

